# Spieren & Gewrichten > Sport en spieren >  Betablockers en sport

## hezemans

Ik heb een te hoge hartslag. Sinds 10 dagen slik ik betablocker Bisoprololfumaraat 10 mg. Ik sport 3 à 4x per week intensief, cardiotraining vooral. Al snel op hartslag van 150-160/minuut. Met medicijnen kom ik met zwaar sporten net tot aan 110/minuut hartslag.
Hartslag bij vetverbranding bij mijn leeftijd (49 jaar) is 120-130/minuut hartslag. Geldt deze norm ook als je betablockers slikt? Als ik met medicijnen aan de 120-130 moet komen, ben ik uitgeput en kan ik dit niet 1,5 à 2 uur volhouden, zoals ik vroeger -zonder medicijnen- wel kon.
Met andere woorden: verandert de vetverbrandings-hartslag (60 à 70% van je max. hartslag) als je beta-blockers slikt? Of blijft die bij een leeftijd van 49 jaar rond de 120/130?

----------

